
Why I love Industrious, and about coworking and offices more generally - abalashov
http://likewise.am/2015/12/18/why-i-love-industrious-and-about-coworking-and-offices-more-generally/
======
stevesearer
I appreciate this post because the author seems to have gone through a lot of
the same things as me, though I'm an introvert.

When I was working from home, I had great productivity, though the biggest
problem for me was not being able to stop working. Work began when I woke up
and usually kept on going after my wife came home from her job. And those
times when I was able to stop physically working, my mind kept going anyway.

Eventually I rented a desk from a local IT company which filled the social
void left by working at home. It was also just nice to be around other people
to bounce ideas off. It was especially nice because neither of our jobs
overlapped, so you could have some nice honesty when receiving feedback as the
people in the office had no skin in the game.

After that I decided to just rent my own office and rent out some desks to
other people looking for a similar situation. This has been fun and given me a
seemingly long-term place to call home in a great part of Santa Barbara. Even
though it is quite a bit more expensive than a desk in a coworking place in
town, I don't mind it because I have control over the environment and enjoy
the consistency of that.

All that said, Industrious sounds like the type of coworking I would like.

~~~
abalashov
Hi! Author here. Thanks for the feedback!

How did you manage to find tenants for your spare desks?

~~~
stevesearer
The two primary people have so far been from my friends of friends network.

I've had good luck offering them a free trial for a couple weeks to a month to
see what they think. That way they can tangibly see if it will offer a benefit
ahead of time rather than making them pay for something they might not end up
using. It is also a good way to see if our personalities mesh as that is
probably the most important factor in a good office mate.

------
aslammuet
That means workplace is more productive :)

